
If a nuclear weapon is about to explode, here's what you can do to survive - SirLJ
http://www.businessinsider.com/survive-nuclear-explosion-go-inside-shelter-no-windows-2018-1
======
grawprog
>That makes a single blast or even a limited nuclear exchange survivable for
most people.

Lol.

This whole article...

Lol.

